# Totally totally unofficial but GB event team news



## teapot (11 June 2012)

So if it's wrong I stand correct before anyone says anything  Thanks to twitter I've just seen this retweet (which came from an eventing tweeter):

'Apparently Nicola is reserve, William, Mary, Piggy, Zara & Tina are in'


If that's true, I'm really really surprised and gutted for Nicola


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

That's unexpected if it's true. Their pathfinder skills XC are invaluable and if this is true then I'm frankly pretty gutted for Nicola. I really think they deserve a spot.


----------



## stencilface (11 June 2012)

Hmm, if that's true I'm afraid that rather unsportingly I'm hoping this year is one the reserve is used. Sorry!


----------



## Thistle (11 June 2012)

Surely not


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 June 2012)

I've just text someone 'who is in the know' and they've said no news yet.......
However we all know how secretive these eventers are


----------



## jnb (11 June 2012)

When is the "official" announcement of the team? I would be gutted for NW if she wasn't in - she and Buzz have been such amazing pathfinders!


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

Official date is tomorrow.

Nobody I know who might be in the know seems to know either so I can imagine its just false rumours. Don't know where it came from (bar the person who tweeted it) but not sure it's reliable.

Shame to ruin it really, not hard to wait a day.


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

It's from here (I followed the re-tweet backwards): https://twitter.com/#!/_BenMurphy_

and people are asking how good the 'source' is.


----------



## SusieT (11 June 2012)

what has Zara shown form wise to beat others in?


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

James Pearce who is the BBC Olympics Correspondant has just tweeted that Zara Phillips has been confirmed as on the team. Nothing else yet though.


----------



## destiny11 (11 June 2012)

from Twitter

James Pearce &#8207;@Pearcesport

Breaking - I can reveal that Zara Phillips, Queen's granddaughter, selected for Team GB eventing team at London 2012


----------



## willtowin (11 June 2012)

Would be very surprised and absolutely gutted for NW if this is true. Yes they had a couple down but Tina had 3 down. And they did one of their best tests yet which is normally their downfall so there's not much more she could have done! Hopefully that person is wrong, would love the team to be: WFP, Mary, Piggy, Nicola and Zara. With Francis and Tina as first and second reserves. Guess we'll have to wait til tomorrow!


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

hcm88 said:



			James Pearce who is the BBC Olympics Correspondant has just tweeted that Zara Phillips has been confirmed as on the team. Nothing else yet though.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting...


----------



## stencilface (11 June 2012)

Coincidence it being the Olympic and jubilee year???


----------



## willtowin (11 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Coincidence it being the Olympic and jubilee year???
		
Click to expand...

Coincidence - no sarcasm. Her current form is completely worthy of a spot, she deserves it as much as the others. And anyway, choosing someone because of their heritage is possibly one of the stupidest ideas I've heard!

ETA - wouldn't have thought she would have replaced NW though, thought she'd get the 5th spot.


----------



## steppy (11 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Coincidence it being the Olympic and jubilee year???
		
Click to expand...

exactly what i was thinking.
But if she is in good on her.


----------



## kerilli (11 June 2012)

i'm very surprised if it's true but it looks as though it is. 
High Kingdom has very good recent form but nothing like the experience of Buzz. I thought with her dressage so improved that Nicola was a dead cert for pathfinder.


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Coincidence it being the Olympic and jubilee year???
		
Click to expand...

I have a huge amount of respect for Zara but I'm considering this opinion.  I'm not sure how her results have outshone other British members (please correct me if I'm wrong) and Nicola and Buzz have always proved themselves invaluable to the team.  However I'm a bit nutty about Buzz so maybe I'm just biased


----------



## IsabelleJ (11 June 2012)

I love Tina, but very surprised to see her in it and not Nicola.

Waiting on tenterhooks for tomorrow!

Isabelle


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Coincidence it being the Olympic and jubilee year???
		
Click to expand...

Probably more due to the impressive results and form she's had with HK over this season and last year! But the fact that her name is the first to be released is probably because she's the one in the public eye/grabbing the headlines.

Both the BBC and Telegraph have now tweeted it but theres still a lot of ambiguity going on.


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

I still want to see where the BBC bod got his info from...


----------



## aramis (11 June 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...eam-GB-equestrian-team.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Louise_88 (11 June 2012)

I think it's quite shocking if it is true.


----------



## willtowin (11 June 2012)

Any possibility that they got it from the first twitter source, as the Olympic Association won't comment? It makes for a good story even if untrue.


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

aramis said:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...eam-GB-equestrian-team.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Click to expand...

'Confirmed by an equestrian source'... who is this person?! If its not true whoever they are will be in the sh**ter.


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

willtowin said:



			Any possibility that they got it from the first twitter source, as the Olympic Association won't comment? It makes for a good story even if untrue.
		
Click to expand...

If they have they've made the worst mistake of social media. Never believe anything...

Which is why I said in my OP, 'IF it's true'


----------



## philamena (11 June 2012)

BBC insists on two sources before reporting so if it wasn't true someone would be getting a big kick!


----------



## philamena (11 June 2012)

meant to say...other media and retweets aren't sources, two 'horses mouths' as it were...


----------



## TableDancer (11 June 2012)

Sounds like it's true re Zara - I'm absolutely delighted for her  Those who are questioning the decision please look at her recent form compared to others and explain why she doesn't merit a place  I have no problem with including her; what I would be very sad about is if it is true that Nicola and Buzz have been left out in favour of Miners Frolic: to me, the role played by NW as pathfinder and inspiration is invaluable and MF remains unproven at the highest level for too long


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

philamena said:



			meant to say...other media and retweets aren't sources, two 'horses mouths' as it were...
		
Click to expand...

Ie - actual people and information I'm guessing?


----------



## DarkHorseB (11 June 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Sounds like it's true re Zara - I'm absolutely delighted for her  Those who are questioning the decision please look at her recent form compared to others and explain why she doesn't merit a place  I have no problem with including her; what I would be very sad about is if it is true that Nicola and Buzz have been left out in favour of Miners Frolic: to me, the role played by NW as pathfinder and inspiration is invaluable and MF remains unproven at the highest level for too long 

Click to expand...

Ditto this exactly!

Having watched Zara and HK at Bramham yesterday I am not surprised in the least she would be included.
I wouldn't have picked Miner's Frolic over OB and Nicola though. I did think 2 down for them on Saturday was not good news but 3 down for Tina was even worse - and think she had 6 down on her CCI ride yesterday.


----------



## VRIN (11 June 2012)

I agree with TD think Zara deserves place and she is a great ambassador as she has proved already- will certainly ensure plenty of media coverage!


----------



## stencilface (11 June 2012)

I wasn't necessarily saying it was, just that it would seem to tie in nicely, I do like Zara too, just that I like nw more


----------



## Louise_88 (11 June 2012)

Personally it isn't so much Zara but the fact NW has been left off, Buzz and NW must be one of the best XC combinations around so it seems bizarre that they may have left out the pathfinder and IMO it would be a great shame.


----------



## TableDancer (11 June 2012)

Louise_88 said:



			Personally it isn't so much Zara but the fact NW has been left off, Buzz and NW must be one of the best XC combinations around so it seems bizarre that they may have left out the pathfinder and IMO it would be a great shame.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!! However, this part seems far less corroborated, so let's hope it's not true...


----------



## typekitty (11 June 2012)

Looks like she's in.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...mpics-Zara-Phillips-selected-for-Team-GB.html


----------



## Santa_Claus (11 June 2012)

IF true I am shocked Miners frolic is in ahead of Buzz!!


----------



## Foxford (11 June 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Sounds like it's true re Zara - I'm absolutely delighted for her  Those who are questioning the decision please look at her recent form compared to others and explain why she doesn't merit a place  I have no problem with including her; what I would be very sad about is if it is true that Nicola and Buzz have been left out in favour of Miners Frolic: to me, the role played by NW as pathfinder and inspiration is invaluable and MF remains unproven at the highest level for too long 

Click to expand...

Wot she said!!


----------



## charlimouse (11 June 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Sounds like it's true re Zara - I'm absolutely delighted for her  Those who are questioning the decision please look at her recent form compared to others and explain why she doesn't merit a place  I have no problem with including her; what I would be very sad about is if it is true that Nicola and Buzz have been left out in favour of Miners Frolic: to me, the role played by NW as pathfinder and inspiration is invaluable and MF remains unproven at the highest level for too long 

Click to expand...

Precisely this. Watching Zara XC yesterday, she looked pure class with High kingdom, and totally deserves a place given her recent form. I would be absolutely gutted if Opposition Buzz was not on the team, he has more than proved himself, and is very experienced in the pathfinder role.


----------



## philamena (11 June 2012)

Can't quote cus on phone but yes Teapot, actual people who should know


----------



## Saints_fan88 (11 June 2012)

Grass_Proof said:



			Personally I agree with TableDancer, I looked on BE at results over the past couple of years at 3* and 4* and Zara really did impress with her results on HK  - I think it is a huge shame about Buzz (although I adore MF) but I am guessing I am the only one who thinks Mary King shouldnt have been selected based on recent results 

Click to expand...

Exactly this! I would've left Mary out, not because I don't like her just because the competition is so close!! And if MF is back fit and well (and he certainly flew round Bramham this weekend!) then surely he's classy enough to be worth a shot...

Who'd be a selector hey?!


----------



## TableDancer (11 June 2012)

Just heard it is definitely true


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Just heard it is definitely true  

Click to expand...

As in Buzz is reserve or just that Zara is in?


----------



## TiddlyPups (11 June 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Just heard it is definitely true  

Click to expand...

Oh no  Really gutting for NW and OB who are running at the best they ever have. I also agree that MK seems to have been slightly out of the top placings recently. Feeling quite deflated


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

If its true, gutted for Nicola  would have thought Tina would be reserve


----------



## amyneave (11 June 2012)

I'm not sure MK has been out of the placings, just hasn't pushed her horses for time xc because saving them for olympics. she was very much in the placings with them last year when she won the FEI classics, so proved her worth last year, and been savings them slightly this year.

Gutted for Nicola as she and OP are one of my fav combinations, but delighted for zara. MF and Tina have had fab form in the past, but nothing much since euros of 2009. i think they should be first reserve


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			If its true, gutted for Nicola  would have thought Tina would be reserve
		
Click to expand...

this ^  
although happy for zara lovely thats she's got another horse at that level 

buzz looked fantastic at bramham ,saw them out the start box and they were finished by the time we got to the last jump to get a pic


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

angelish said:



			this ^  
although happy for zara lovely thats she's got another horse at that level 

buzz looked fantastic at bramham ,saw them out the start box and they were finished by the time we got to the last jump to get a pic
		
Click to expand...

Yeah delighted for zara too, after missing the last two olympics, she fully deserves this one!

Which website confirms it?


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

amyneave said:



			I'm not sure MK has been out of the placings, just hasn't pushed her horses for time xc because saving them for olympics. she was very much in the placings with them last year when she won the FEI classics, so proved her worth last year, and been savings them slightly this year.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this, MK hasn't need to really prove herself with good placings but she's played it safe and got decent solid results to prove she's reliable. IC was 4th at Pau, 3rd at Badminton, 4th at Aachen, consistently going double clear etc. Easily worthy of a place on the team.


----------



## FlyingCoo (11 June 2012)

I'm with the Tabledancer,DarkHorseB,Charliemouse etc camp on this one!!
Nicola over Tina anyday.....Off to start the FB campaign now. What was Yogi thinking?
(that's if it's confirmed as true?)


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 June 2012)

Sorry if I've missed something but Zara has been 'announced' as confirmed but who else ? Everyone seems to be getting in a tizz about NW being omitted (possibly) but I'm reading as only ONE confirmed team member as yet ? Btw I really hope NW does get in


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Sorry if I've missed something but Zara has been 'announced' as confirmed but who else ? Everyone seems to be getting in a tizz about NW being omitted (possibly) but I'm reading as only ONE confirmed team member as yet ? Btw I really hope NW does get in 

Click to expand...

You're right, only Zara has been 'confirmed'. Rumours have circulated on Twitter (from one source only) that NW is reserve but that hasn't been confirmed yet so take it all with a pinch of salt. I'm not believing anything yet bar Zara!

Interestingly H&H just posted on their facebook that the confirmation of the team is to be announced shortly on their website..


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 June 2012)

Very happy for Zara, she's had some terribly bad luck and I hope she does well.  I just feel terrible for Nicola and OB


----------



## BronsonNutter (11 June 2012)

angelish said:



			buzz looked fantastic at bramham ,saw them out the start box and they were finished by the time we got to the last jump to get a pic
		
Click to expand...

How slowly did you walk?  
Didn't see MF or OB jumping at Bramham but I am very surprised - I'd have though it better to 'play it safe' with a solid XC horse than take a risk with a horse that _can_ do fantastically but has also had a few shaky moments XC... Plus I do love OB!

Any news as to which horses WFP and MK have been picked on?


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

Here we go:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/312930.html

Gutted for Nicola


----------



## KatB (11 June 2012)

Have to say the question shouldn't be why Zara, but why Tina?! The horse is class but doesn't produce the goods at champ level...gutted for Buzz if true, maybe they think itll be a dressage competition...!?


----------



## gocharliego (11 June 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/312930.html


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

teapot said:



			Here we go:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/312930.html

Gutted for Nicola 

Click to expand...

NOOOOO! gutted for Nicola, Tina should be reserve!!

Zara totally deserves it though! 
MK & WFP will perform brilliantly as usual


----------



## PorkChop (11 June 2012)

Well, well, spot on Teapot!

Gutted for Nicola, but I think they all deserve a place.


----------



## Honey08 (11 June 2012)

BronsonNutter said:



			How slowly did you walk?  
Didn't see MF or OB jumping at Bramham but I am very surprised - I'd have though it better to 'play it safe' with a solid XC horse than take a risk with a horse that _can_ do fantastically but has also had a few shaky moments XC... Plus I do love OB!

Any news as to which horses WFP and MK have been picked on? 

Click to expand...

I thought that too - how did it take 10 mins to get across from box to final fence!

Are we focusing too much on Bramham perhaps?  I guess that they have to take into account which horses will do well on a twisty track rather than a long galloping one..


----------



## Nicnac (11 June 2012)

Disappointed  No reserves as yet, let's hope Nicola and Francis are named (at least this year the reserves don't have to travel far!  
What about the 2 Saudi show jumpers who have had their bans for doping rescinded and are now allowed to compete?


----------



## Chloe..x (11 June 2012)

Absolutely devastated for Nicola and Buzz. Don't think Tina merited a place in comparision to Buzz. Also didn't expect Lionheart for WFP either?


----------



## Santa_Claus (11 June 2012)

well I think the selectors have gone loopy as you will also note William only has one option whereas Piggy has two. William should surely have about 4 or 5 from the 10 (yes 10!) he has qualified!?!?!


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

Chloe..x said:



			Absolutely devastated for Nicola and Buzz. Don't think Tina merited a place in comparision to Buzz. Also didn't expect Lionheart for WFP either?
		
Click to expand...

Same, i would have thought it would be PH for WFP


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 June 2012)

Gutted for Nicola, but delighted for Zara


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

BronsonNutter said:



			How slowly did you walk?  
Didn't see MF or OB jumping at Bramham but I am very surprised - I'd have though it better to 'play it safe' with a solid XC horse than take a risk with a horse that _can_ do fantastically but has also had a few shaky moments XC... Plus I do love OB!

Any news as to which horses WFP and MK have been picked on? 

Click to expand...

 i couldn't run i would have dropped my ice cream  they were round that course v quickly although did give us all a  moment at the first fence 


gutting for NW i was really looking forward to seeing buz ping those fences although there must be a reason for the decision ? 

also it said on h&H link that no reserve had been anounced yet


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

Santa_Claus said:



			well I think the selectors have gone loopy as you will also note William only has one option whereas Piggy has two. William should surely have about 4 or 5 from the 10 (yes 10!) he has qualified!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

He has only 2 left, they have all dropped like flies, injurys


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

Well...... I'm gutted for Nicola I won't lie! It will be very sad not to see her and Buzz skipping around Greenwich. 

Also surprised WFP has chosen Lionheart as Parklane Hawk has had some excellent results recently, but then it has been said that Parker isnt quite suited to Greenwich.


----------



## Chloe..x (11 June 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			Same, i would have thought it would be PH for WFP
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me too or NDC
Lionhearts dressage doesn't seem to be as refined.


----------



## Santa_Claus (11 June 2012)

ah didn't realise quite so many were injured, but seriously WFP could make a beach donkey go well and on current form it would be mad if he had a fit suitable qualified horse for him not to be there!


----------



## Super_starz (11 June 2012)

Omg, gutted for nicola, Buz surely deserves a place over Minors Frolic! Chuft for Zara, HK looked fab xc yesterday.


----------



## HowenEdward (11 June 2012)

HHO has released a page saying the official team is- Mary, William, Tina, Zara and Piggy but no reserves have been officially named yet 

Personally I am pleased with the team, Zara is so young and its a great opportunity which she has earnt.


----------



## FMM (11 June 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/312930.html


----------



## charlimouse (11 June 2012)

I am so gutted for Nicola and OB's owner (and OB of course) . The selectors must have gone mad . It sounds really horrid to say, but I hope somebody has to pull out of the team .


----------



## Chloe..x (11 June 2012)

charlimouse said:



			I am so gutted for Nicola and OB's owner (and OB of course) . The selectors must have gone mad . It sounds really horrid to say, but I hope somebody has to pull out of the team .
		
Click to expand...

That person being Tina...


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

charlimouse said:



			I am so gutted for Nicola and OB's owner (and OB of course) . The selectors must have gone mad . It sounds really horrid to say, but I hope somebody has to pull out of the team .
		
Click to expand...

Not Zara, or Mary, or Piggy or William!!! 
Tina should be reserve.

What about Francis or Ruth, haven't they been doing well this season?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (11 June 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Are we focusing too much on Bramham perhaps?  I guess that they have to take into account which horses will do well on a twisty track rather than a long galloping one..
		
Click to expand...

That was my first thought - Buzz always appears to be quite a strong 'gallopy' horse, and I wonder if selectors felt that twisty course that Greenwich will be would not suit him? (although he always gives the impression that he doesn't even know the meaning of 'refusal'!).

Does anyone else think that Lionheart is a bit out of left field for William? Hadn't really considered him a strong candidate at all


----------



## charlimouse (11 June 2012)

Chloe..x said:



			That person being Tina...
		
Click to expand...

Well I didn't want to be too mean !


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (11 June 2012)

Santa_Claus said:



			ah didn't realise quite so many were injured, but seriously WFP could make a beach donkey go well and on current form it would be mad if he had a fit suitable qualified horse for him not to be there!
		
Click to expand...

I would pay *so* much money to see someone take a donkey round


----------



## BronsonNutter (11 June 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			He has only 2 left, they have all dropped like flies, injurys
		
Click to expand...

Are his two Bramham winners not sound? or Bay My Hero? Parklane Hawk is also entered for Barbury so assuming he is also sound


----------



## Custard Cream (11 June 2012)

The track at Greenwich would not suit OB unfortunately. He is one strong horse and when he jumped through our water combination this weekend, there were some serious braking issues. He just wouldn't cope with the twisty track. Gutting, but I think it's been decided on horse power rather than the riders this year. 

MF is a class act and skipped round Bramham, looking totally pro, am pleased they've been picked. It's Piggy and Jakarta I wouldn't have chosen.


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 June 2012)

That's the problem with having so many fantastic riders and horses ! Maybe we can field an A team and a B team 
I hope NW does get there but maybe they're working on the premise that Tina is more experienced ? Whatever their thought process I really don't envy them, they're damned if they do and damned if they don't.


----------



## noname (11 June 2012)

Didn't read the whole of this thread. Why are you so suprised? 
10th at Badminton last year and 3rd at bramham this year beating opposition buzz!!
Well done Zara, Go girl. Total deserve it after missing out on beijing. High kingdom is a very classy horse.
I'm am a massive trakky and opposition buzz fan but high kingdoms results did the talking!
Well done to Tina aswell. Another class horse! Have people forgotten individual Olympic bronze and a European gold???

Think the selectors had a really tough job.


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

BronsonNutter said:



			Are his two Bramham winners not sound? or Bay My Hero? Parklane Hawk is also entered for Barbury so assuming he is also sound 

Click to expand...

, Park and Lion all sound, I would have thought Park would be used though...
I don't think Bay is qualified, unless Bramham was a qualifier....I could be wrong though!!!


----------



## willtowin (11 June 2012)

A musing - does anyone know how OB was the next day? I know that often after the final run before selection for a championship, even if it is a CIC, they trot up again the next day for the selectors. Maybe he didn't trot up sound? May be completely off on a tangent  but to me seems the only reason as OB is such a fabby horse


----------



## Foxglove (11 June 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			That was my first thought - Buzz always appears to be quite a strong 'gallopy' horse, and I wonder if selectors felt that twisty course that Greenwich will be would not suit him? (although he always gives the impression that he doesn't even know the meaning of 'refusal'!).

Agree with this. Opposition Buzz is a superb cross country horse but from what is continually written about Greenwich, maybe the selectors thought a less exuberant horse would be a better bet?

And playing devils advocate with regards to Miner's Frolic, there was a lot of chatter before Hong Kong that he didn't deserve his place due to lack of 4* experience, even though the olympics are 3* (I stand to be corrected on this point). He proved himself there with the individual bronze. Granted, he had a far better run up to Hong Kong
		
Click to expand...


----------



## alesea (11 June 2012)

noname said:



			Didn't read the whole of this thread. Why are you so suprised? 

10th at Badminton last year and 3rd at bramham this year beating opposition buzz!!

Well done Zara, Go girl. Total deserve it after missing out on beijing. High kingdom is a very classy horse.

I'm am a massive trakky and opposition buzz fan but high kingdoms results did the talking!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but it's not High Kingdom's results that everyone is wondering about, it's Miners Frolic's.


----------



## cruzing (11 June 2012)

Think they all deserve their place on the team, and I for one can't wait to watch them


----------



## Twiggy14 (11 June 2012)

I'm quite glad Piggy is hopefully in actually, she seems to be doing quite well recently! Agree about Nicola's pathfinder skills though :/


----------



## meardsall_millie (11 June 2012)

KatB said:



			Have to say the question shouldn't be why Zara, but why Tina?! The horse is class but doesn't produce the goods at champ level...gutted for Buzz if true, maybe they think itll be a dressage competition...!?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Kat but this horse is the current Olympic Bronze medallist and a former European Champion - how can you say he doesn't produce the goods at championship level??! 

Whilst I don't disagree with some of the comments, arguably MF is more consistent in the dressage and SJ than OB, and as some others have said, Greenwich may not suit Buzz.

MF has run in 3 x 3*s this year, all with dressage in the 40's, 2 double clears, then 3 down in very heavy/sticky going at Bramham, Greenwich is on a surface.  

As gutted as I am for Nicola following her excellent recent team performances, I'm not sure the selectors have lost their marbles if I'm honest.....


----------



## Kiribati_uk (11 June 2012)

Don't shoot me but.......doesn't Imperial Cavalier get tad hot in the dressage... greenwich will be some atmosphere cos the grandstands will be very close to arena....
But maybe Mary will be pathfinder so the will be less atmosphere if she is early on.
But I just wish the team the best of luck....and most defo wouldnt want Yogis job!!!
But for reserves Laura and Rayef cos if he goes then boy does he go well!!


----------



## Honey08 (11 June 2012)

I feel sorry for Tina reading this thread!  She wasn't that bad yesterday.  MF flew round the parts of the course that I saw him at (and I could see a lot from where I was standing) and he wasn't the only horse to have a lot of fences down - the average was three fences down in the last 20 I reckon...  Also they are taking into account that he coped best in Hong Kong on another twisty track...

All of them are worthy team members.  To hope that someone loses their place is mean.  I do feel sorry for Nicola and would have like to see her in the team, but there were several amazing riders longlisted.  

It is a shame that we can't have a B team as host nation!


----------



## hcm88 (11 June 2012)

Thinking about it Miners' dressage is significantly better than OB and if we want to beat the likes of the Germans in the first phase we really need a strong strong dressage. However Buzz definitely improving and their Bramham result was good. Also as mentioned above he may not be suited to the twisty track but since when has Nicola ever not been able to ride him effectively even in the worst suited of tracks? He hasn't had an XC penalty since 2006 and only 3 in his entire record! I think the decision was probably due to his dressage over the suiting of the track.

Like someone said on twitter... just wish we could have a team of 6!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2012)

Santa_Claus said:



			ah didn't realise quite so many were injured, but seriously WFP could make a beach donkey go well and on current form it would be mad if he had a fit suitable qualified horse for him not to be there!
		
Click to expand...

This.

P


----------



## cruzing (11 June 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			Sorry Kat but this horse is the current Olympic Bronze medallist and a former European Champion - how can you say he doesn't produce the goods at championship level??! 

Whilst I don't disagree with some of the comments, arguably MF is more consistent in the dressage and SJ than OB, and as some others have said, Greenwich may not suit Buzz.

MF has run in 3 x 3*s this year, all with dressage in the 40's, 2 double clears, then 3 down in very heavy/sticky going at Bramham, Greenwich is on a surface.  

As gutted as I am for Nicola following her excellent recent team performances, I'm not sure the selectors have lost their marbles if I'm honest.....[/QUOT

Just what I was thinking

Click to expand...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (11 June 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			, Park and Lion all sound, I would have thought Park would be used though...
I don't think Bay is qualified, unless Bramham was a qualifier....I could be wrong though!!!
		
Click to expand...

What about Neuf Des Coeurs? surely he's qualified as he completed Burghley last year, and presumably sound since he just won Bramham!


----------



## noname (11 June 2012)

alesea said:



			Ah, but it's not High Kingdom's results that everyone is wondering about, it's Miners Frolic's.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update, a lot to get through!!!! Think his indiv olympic bronze and european indiv gold was the decider for that one!


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

Kiribati_uk said:



			But for reserves Laura and Rayef cos if he goes then boy does he go well!!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt use Laura, not as experienced?


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			What about Neuf Des Coeurs? surely he's qualified as he completed Burghley last year, and presumably sound since he just won Bramham!
		
Click to expand...

This says just the 2, there is another one with the original list of 5 but cant find it 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/312845.html


----------



## BronsonNutter (11 June 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			I don't think Bay is qualified, unless Bramham was a qualifier....I could be wrong though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bay My Hero won Tattersalls CCI3* the other week - didn't go to Bramham - not sure how you qualify for the olympics (never really been something I've needed to know, what with my level of competing ) but would imagine that was enough?


----------



## woodlandswow (11 June 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			Whilst I don't disagree with some of the comments, arguably MF is more consistent in the dressage and SJ than OB, and as some others have said, Greenwich may not suit Buzz.
MF has run in 3 x 3*s this year, all with dressage in the 40's, 2 double clears, then 3 down in very heavy/sticky going at Bramham, Greenwich is on a surface.  
As gutted as I am for Nicola following her excellent recent team performances, I'm not sure the selectors have lost their marbles if I'm honest.....
		
Click to expand...




Kiribati_uk said:



			Don't shoot me but.......doesn't Imperial Cavalier get tad hot in the dressage... greenwich will be some atmosphere cos the grandstands will be very close to arena....
But maybe Mary will be pathfinder so the will be less atmosphere if she is early on.
		
Click to expand...




hcm88 said:



			Thinking about it Miners' dressage is significantly better than OB      and if we want to beat the likes of the Germans in the first phase we really need a strong strong dressage.         However Buzz definitely improving and their Bramham result was good. He hasn't had an XC penalty since 2006 and only 3 in his entire record! I think the decision was probably due to his dressage over the suiting of the track.
		
Click to expand...

all this.. MK will probs be pathfinder.. she did a great job of going last with equal pressure at WEG .. IC gets soo het up on an atmousphere though&#8230;

Miners Frolic is class .. we need really decent dressage as germans will pull out all the stops.and he can SJ well on surface - i dont think anyone can comment on bramham.. due to the ground and conditions.. poles were going here there and everywhere

such a shame for nicola but yes.. selectors are probably thinking of course rather than horses form.. i love buzz so much though!


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

BronsonNutter said:



			Bay My Hero won Tattersalls CCI3* the other week - didn't go to Bramham - not sure how you qualify for the olympics (never really been something I've needed to know, what with my level of competing ) but would imagine that was enough?
		
Click to expand...

This says just two left, cant find the orginal list of 5
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/312845.html


----------



## Honey08 (11 June 2012)

Mary wanted Imp Cav rather than King's Temptress as she said even though he is less consistent he is better when he is good..  Also because it will be his last time.


----------



## TiddlyPups (11 June 2012)

I don't really think LC and Rayef stood a chance of being picked when you look at the large choice of who the selectors had anyway to choose from. PF and Jakata surprise me because many time PF has struggled to hold J so surely he wouldn't suit a tight, twisty course as I would imagine she'll really have to ride with the handbrake on to contain him?


----------



## meardsall_millie (11 June 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			PF and Jakata surprise me because many time PF has struggled to hold J so surely he wouldn't suit a tight, twisty course as I would imagine she'll really have to ride with the handbrake on to contain him?
		
Click to expand...

But she did win at Houghton on him - that's also a pretty twisty track, and she commented that she found him much more rideable there


----------



## TiddlyPups (11 June 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			But she did win at Houghton on him - that's also a pretty twisty track, and she commented that she found him much more rideable there 

Click to expand...

It may just have been about getting to grips with him?


----------



## Kiribati_uk (11 June 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			But she did win at Houghton on him - that's also a pretty twisty track, and she commented that she found him much more rideable there 

Click to expand...

And she also has the chance to take Topper who won the test event.


----------



## swanny (11 June 2012)

Same as everyone else when OH read the tweet out to me, "Where's Buzz?" But, having thought about it, maybe he was never really in the frame. Maybe the selectors have always thought that the Greenwich track will be too tight and twisty for such a fierce XC machine, remember what happened to Pippa and Primores Pride in Athens. The course didn't challenge him, he showed the fences no respect. Pippa had to slow him down and set him up for every fence and picked up costly time penalties. The selectors were blamed for sending the wrong horse the the type of track, they maybe don't want to make the same mistake.
Don't get me wrong, i'm gutted for NW and Buzz, I think they deserved the place but in reality Zara and Tina are likely to get better dressage scores to help us stick with the Germans early on.
I was at Bramham on Sat and saw Miners Frolic in the SJ warm up, I was stunned at how beautiful he is, he stood out a mile in very strong company- Lenamore and Nereo to name just 2!!


----------



## stencilface (11 June 2012)

I'm sorry but mk as pathfinder? I do like her, but she does almost always seem to have an almost fall at every round


----------



## Kiribati_uk (11 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			I'm sorry but mk as pathfinder? I do like her, but she does almost always seem to have an almost fall at every round 

Click to expand...

Almost is fine it's actual thats the problem!!!!
But personally i think she is great as Pathfinder she did it on King William,


----------



## stencilface (11 June 2012)

Kiribati_uk said:



			Almost is fine it's actual thats the problem!!!!
But personally i think she is great as Pathfinder she did it on King William,
		
Click to expand...

But it makes it so nerve wracking to watch lol


----------



## CalllyH (11 June 2012)

Why Zara?? Pure publicity IMO. She hasn't won anything for years has she or come close. Very dissapointed. I'm definatley not anti Zara, quite like her but there are people on better form with better horses at the moment


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

I dunno - if you look at High Kingdom's results compared to Miner's Frolic - there isn't much in them to be honest.

I just hope we're all eating our words come July 31st


----------



## ClassicG&T (11 June 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Why Zara?? Pure publicity IMO. She hasn't won anything for years has she or come close. Very dissapointed. I'm definatley not anti Zara, quite like her but there are people on better form with better horses at the moment 

Click to expand...

I think she totally deserves it, she has worked so hard with High Kingdom and he has produced some good results lately . Plus Yogi may think he is suited for Greenwich. I think they are a good combo


----------



## Suziq77 (11 June 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Mary wanted Imp Cav rather than King's Temptress as she said even though he is less consistent he is better when he is good..  Also because it will be his last time.
		
Click to expand...

And I should imagine this is exactly why MF has been chosen over OB!  Agree it's a shame for Nicola but someone (or two or three) were always going to be disappointed - we all know that feeling, that's competing for you!

I'm rooting for Francis to get a reserve spot, he is one class act across country, Greenwich should suit his horse and it would be good to see him getting the sort of recognition that could see his owner power increase considerably for the future.  WFP needs a successor after all


----------



## Kiribati_uk (11 June 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			I'm rooting for Francis to get a reserve spot, he is one class act across country, Greenwich should suit his horse and it would be good to see him getting the sort of recognition that could see his owner power increase considerably for the future.  WFP needs a successor after all 

Click to expand...

I like you thinking!!!


----------



## kerilli (11 June 2012)

teapot said:



			I dunno - if you look at High Kingdom's results compared to Miner's Frolic - there isn't much in them to be honest.

I just hope we're all eating our words come July 31st 

Click to expand...

Erm, are we talking about the same two horses? Because last time I looked, HK (who, I agree, has excellent recent form) has only done 1 4*, and MF has won the Euros, bronze at last Olympics, etc etc... a lot more experience.

I can maybe understand the omission of OB a bit more now, if his controllability around a very twisty tight course might be a problem. 

Wondering who on earth is going to be the pathfinder, though...
Totally agree about Francis, I think he and Sir P would be brilliant round that course.


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

I was talking more recent form, I know about past form but no-one knows what affect that illness had on Miner's Frolic do they... What I like is someone's pointed out on twitter Opposition Buzz has more BE points than most horses can throw a stick at too! 

Time will tell I guess


----------



## CalllyH (11 June 2012)

I'm no expert but think I can be forgiven for being slightly surprised at this one


----------



## LEC (11 June 2012)

Miners Frolic was superb in Kentucky just very unlucky with crossing his tracks. They need horses who have superb dressage because if the German's build up a head of steam and Beijing proved they were untouchable as did last years Euros. Things do go wrong like WEG but I do not expect to see that type of crumbling round an Olympic course. 

I think it looks an exciting team all of them are capable of massive performances on the day and they will need them to get even close to Michael Jung and Sandra Auffarth. Chris Burton is a master in the dressage as well for the Aussies.


----------



## Havannah (11 June 2012)

Hello All  - my first post and boy what a topic with which to make my debut!

This is a fascinating thread and there are many well-reasoned arguments for and against our favourite horses & riders. In a sport where we really are blessed with so many world class combinations I agree with many of you that the selectors have an almost impossible job and will never please everyone.

I am a huge NW/OB fan and am gutted that she hasn't been selected. It may well be that 'horses for courses' has influenced the selector's decision.  And yes, we do need to turn in competitve dressage scores to stay with the Germans in the first phase, but Im personally hoping that Greenwich won't be won by a dressage 'queen' - we've seen the German team come to grief before in the XC whilst the Brits (including OB) have excelled.

Whoever finally gets to ride, I wish them all good luck and to complete safe and sound and hopefully in first place! When it comes down to it we will all still be cheering for team GB even if our personal favourites aren't in the final line up.


----------



## Wilbur_Force (11 June 2012)

Zara's place has just been announced on BBC News ....


----------



## Ceris Comet (11 June 2012)

It's official . Just been announced on the news at ten .


----------



## Dovorian (11 June 2012)

What about individuals? 

Will that not offer opportunities - for some reason I thought we had extra riders as the Games are here?


----------



## CalllyH (11 June 2012)

Why has just zaras place been announced and no one else's


----------



## lannerch (11 June 2012)

Callyh does that really need answering?


----------



## Honey08 (11 June 2012)

Dovorian said:



			What about individuals? 

Will that not offer opportunities - for some reason I thought we had extra riders as the Games are here?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, but i think that only applies to WEG or europeans?


----------



## CalllyH (11 June 2012)

lannerch said:



			Callyh does that really need answering?
		
Click to expand...

No but it's annoyed me some what. I'm all for the royals but this is silly


----------



## popsdosh (11 June 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Why has just zaras place been announced and no one else's
		
Click to expand...

Because it is not official they are just picking up on the tweets and putting two and two together and putting it out as gospel.
We should be aware that it is likely to become a dressage competition as the CC can only be at 3 star level. I am not surprised by OB not getting a team spot as I dont think Greenwich will suit him or MF for that matter I am not sure which horse WFP will ride that may surprise a few yet.
I must admit I did not think Zara had any chance until last weekend and then thought she probably had done just enough for them to risk it.


----------



## willtowin (11 June 2012)

Only just sprung to mind that Topper is rated over OB!  Yes Topper has proved that he can do Greenwich, but that was only a 2*.... And never done a 4*!


----------



## teapot (11 June 2012)

popsdosh said:



			Because it is not official they are just picking up on the tweets and putting two and two together and putting it out as gospel.
		
Click to expand...

Team GBR have confirmed the 5 riders now


----------



## Xander (11 June 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			It's official . Just been announced on the news at ten .
		
Click to expand...

And BE have announced their nominated athletes on their website. Subject to verification by the BOA, they will be the team.


----------



## LEC (11 June 2012)

Topper won at Blenheim and is a really incredible horse. Strong in every phase.


----------



## kubbybrown (11 June 2012)

I may be wrong but didn't topper have a stop at houghton the other week?


----------



## brushingboots (11 June 2012)

I for one, am gutted for Nicola, but reading through this thread has made me see, that sadly, perhaps he wouldn't have suited Greenwich. He is a long horse and forward going and can be strong, Greenwich is twisty and would suit a more short coupled, together horse. I honestly think Nicola could go to Burghley with him now and do brilliantly. If I remember rightly, theres been a issue like this before. With Jeannette Brakewell and OTY who wasn't selected for something and there was a massive uproar.

I agree with what has been said about Tina, MF is a lovely lovely horse, there are no two ways about it, but perhaps it's a quick return considering the fact he had nigh on the whole 2011 season off. But the Olympics are only a 3* and you can't doubt his consistency at 3* this year. 

Also, what about Sarah Cohen? You just have to look at her results with Treason to see what a consistent 3* horse he is. I really hope she is named as a reserve.


----------



## JustKickOn (11 June 2012)

Isn't ZP world and european champion?? And her recent performances have been good from what I have read. Credit given where credit is due. 

Disappointing about NW/OB but there is still a while yet and as seen with WFp's rides, anything can happen in a short space of time...


----------



## alidegg (11 June 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			I don't really think LC and Rayef stood a chance of being picked when you look at the large choice of who the selectors had anyway to choose from. PF and Jakata surprise me because many time PF has struggled to hold J so surely he wouldn't suit a tight, twisty course as I would imagine she'll really have to ride with the handbrake on to contain him?
		
Click to expand...




TiddlyPups said:



			It may just have been about getting to grips with him?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think coming second at Badminton requires a rider to have got to grips with her horse? Anyone who has seen Jakata and Piggy at work would see they are truly class combination 



willtowin said:



			Only just sprung to mind that Topper is rated over OB!  Yes Topper has proved that he can do Greenwich, but that was only a 2*.... And never done a 4*!
		
Click to expand...

Over OB for this type of track, yes. He has matured alot as a horse since the test event and Piggy seriously rates him; his stop at houghton was down to rider error and very unlike him. And I dont think the fact he hasnt competed at 4* is especially relevent- his form at advanced and 3* (which is the level the olympics will be) is better than OBs. 

Can you tell I'm a PF fan?


----------



## TarrSteps (11 June 2012)

The other factor, which I can guarantee no one here has the full scoop on, is soundness.  It's not just form alone - the selectors want to know they are investing in the horses that have the best chance of starting and then holding up through the competition.  If there is even a niggle somewhere on a horse, they will have to take it into account.

Also, as many have said it's a 3*.  A twisty 3* with HUGE atmosphere.  You do have to pick horses for courses and being a "Badminton horse" does not necessarily mean suitability for the task at hand.  

Re Zara, no one can deny it's good publicity, but believe it or not, I think the powers that be want to win.  She seems to have a suitable horse on form and she has proven to be a "big match" player with experience of high pressure situations.  As above, this will be a BIG aspect of these Games for GB.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 June 2012)

Awful for NW I would have trusted OB much more chance of OB jumping  a double clear far more than MF .


----------



## 1stclassalan (12 June 2012)

Just who are these selectors? This kind of thing happens in other sports but the Horseyworld seems to specialise in stunning decisions!

I would like to see each selector publish a score card - completed in complete secrecy from other selectors to justify their choice.

Come to that - I'd think the same sort of thing in every Dressage competition - the judges kept out of sight of each other's scores!


----------



## PolarSkye (12 June 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			The other factor, which I can guarantee no one here has the full scoop on, is soundness.  It's not just form alone - the selectors want to know they are investing in the horses that have the best chance of starting and then holding up through the competition.  If there is even a niggle somewhere on a horse, they will have to take it into account.

Also, as many have said it's a 3*.  A twisty 3* with HUGE atmosphere.  You do have to pick horses for courses and being a "Badminton horse" does not necessarily mean suitability for the task at hand.  

Re Zara, no one can deny it's good publicity, but believe it or not, I think the powers that be want to win.  She seems to have a suitable horse on form and she has proven to be a "big match" player with experience of high pressure situations.  As above, this will be a BIG aspect of these Games for GB.
		
Click to expand...

All great points - well said.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (12 June 2012)

1stclassalan said:



			Just who are these selectors? This kind of thing happens in other sports but the Horseyworld seems to specialise in stunning decisions!

I would like to see each selector publish a score card - completed in complete secrecy from other selectors to justify their choice.

Come to that - I'd think the same sort of thing in every Dressage competition - the judges kept out of sight of each other's scores!
		
Click to expand...

Why do you feel that the selectors need to justify their choices to us?  

What you're proposing feels like the slippery slope to an X-Factor-style selection process . 

Their job isn't to pick a team with all our favourite riders and horses in it - it's to pick a team they feel can do the job based on the "conditions" . . . atmosphere, level (3 star), competition history and soundness/health track record.  

As said above, they're not necessarily looking for Badminton-quality horses . . . remember the job Pippa Funnell had with Primmore's Pride on the cross country course in Athens?  She said later that she found it really hard to keep a rhythm b/c he's a big, galloping horse and the course was tight and twisty and she kept having to take a pull.

Personally, I think we should count ourselves lucky that we have such strength and depth in our Olympic team choices . . . a lot can happen in the two months we have left . . . all of those selected have to stay sound and injury free and we have plenty of good alternatives.

P


----------



## MissTyc (12 June 2012)

Wilbur_Force said:



			Zara's place has just been announced on BBC News ....
		
Click to expand...



... Which is pretty much the first time eventing has ever been mentioned on the news! I think it's great if ZP being selected leads the press to take more interest in our fabulous eventers.


----------



## Marydoll (12 June 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Awful for NW I would have trusted OB much more chance of OB jumping  a double clear far more than MF .
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ this


----------



## Thistle (12 June 2012)

OB is quite possibly the best XC horse in GB (although I am biased, owning 2 relations) I was absolutely sure he would be on the team. I feel so sad about the decision that I almost feel like selling my XC tickets. That would be cutting of my nose to spite my face though.


----------



## stencilface (12 June 2012)

I really hope the team do well, because the what ifs if they mess the up the xc will be awful for everyone


----------



## vic07 (12 June 2012)

Nicola's website says they have been named as a reserve.


----------



## Honey08 (12 June 2012)

Thistle said:



			OB is quite possibly the best XC horse in GB (although I am biased, owning 2 relations) I was absolutely sure he would be on the team. I feel so sad about the decision that I almost feel like selling my XC tickets. That would be cutting of my nose to spite my face though.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the results for Bramham, there was very little between them, MF had a slightly better dressage score and a slightly faster XC time than OB,  the only difference is OB had two show jumps down when MF had three.  

Also Bramham could have produced odd results in the show jumping because the CIC class show jumped before XC, so the horses would be fresher than they would at a normal 3E perhaps?

Going off Bramham, I find Lionheart's selection more interesting - he had good dressage and a double clear, but was pretty slow XC with time faults.  I think I was at the coffin when he came through, and he had to give him a good slap before the fence.  Not disputing that WFP would get anything round, but doesn't seem the best of his horses..


One thing we are forgetting is the selectors have their training sessions where they can see things that we don't.


----------



## Puppy (12 June 2012)

I'm pleased for Zara, HK is clearly an amazing horse and I think they've earned their place on the team  

Gutted for Nicola though  Her and Buzz have done such great things for the GB team, you would have thought they'd earned their place too. 

I was hoping that Mary would go for King's Temptress. 

Also surprised at William's choice of horse. I thought the whole point of taking Parklane Hawk to Kentucky was to test him over a twisty track, which he did pretty amazingly; is he now injured?


----------



## MagicMelon (12 June 2012)

Don't see why Zara is on the team when Nicola has shown far better results recently... I think its for the publicity more than anything else.


----------



## TableDancer (12 June 2012)

I've just looked at the BE stuff and it seems to me that there is more to be announced on back-up horses for Mary and William - they have obviously both, in conjunction with the selectors, nominated their preferred ride while Piggy appears to genuinely not have made her mind up yet, hence both rides being announced. The BE press release states that reserve horses and riders will be announced shortly - so it may well be that at that stage, NdC and PLH will be confirmed as reserves for William, and KT for Mary. At that stage we'll hear who else, besides Nicola, are reserves


----------



## SpottedCat (12 June 2012)

The other thing no-one has mentioned, is that WFP has the grand slam to aim for next year at Badminton, along with the very real possibility of a double grand slam given that he has so many top class 4* horses. So whilst Lionheart feels very out of leftfield to me in comparison to say Parklane Hawk or NDC, perhaps there is an element of also wanting to keep his chances good for Badminton next year?


----------



## TableDancer (12 June 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			The other thing no-one has mentioned, is that WFP has the grand slam to aim for next year at Badminton, along with the very real possibility of a double grand slam given that he has so many top class 4* horses. So whilst Lionheart feels very out of leftfield to me in comparison to say Parklane Hawk or NDC, perhaps there is an element of also wanting to keep his chances good for Badminton next year?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm interesting angle, you cynic! But that sounds more Ollie style than WFP: I think William is intensely motivated by international honours and Olympic ones in particular - he has had a few unlucky moments and things have slipped out of his grasp. I believe he wants a Gold in London far more and it sounds from his quote as though he picked Lionheart as he feels he's most suited to it. His Bramham time faults are neither here nor there, he gave the horse an easy run. Push comes to shove, William is very wealthy, and whilst winning another Badminton and the Grand Slam would be fabulous for him, I honestly don't think it would be life-changing in the way it would be for most others. So for ttht reason, I don't think it figures in his current calculations.


----------



## Mithras (12 June 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Why do you feel that the selectors need to justify their choices to us?
		
Click to expand...

Its a public matter, not a private one.



PolarSkye said:



			As said above, they're not necessarily looking for Badminton-quality horses . . . remember the job Pippa Funnell had with Primmore's Pride on the cross country course in Athens?  She said later that she found it really hard to keep a rhythm b/c he's a big, galloping horse and the course was tight and twisty and she kept having to take a pull.
		
Click to expand...

They won Individual Bronze and team silver - heardly a disaster!  Are you seriously suggesting that a horse with similar characteristics should not be selected because of the performance of Primore's Pride in Athens?!

Its perhaps fortunate that eventing is a slightly odd sport in that the Olympics is not going to be in terms of difficulty, the pinnacle of the sport, and that it is dominated by a very few countries so that the UK is so strong in the event, they could probably pick a random selection of "names" and still do well.  

That said, increasingly I think officaldom in equestrian sports is overly subjective and would not stand up to the robust scrutiny you see in other sports with more mass participation.


----------



## kerilli (12 June 2012)

alidegg said:



			He has matured alot as a horse since the test event and Piggy seriously rates him; his stop at houghton was down to rider error and very unlike him. And I dont think the fact he hasnt competed at 4* is especially relevent- his form at advanced and 3* (which is the level the olympics will be) is better than OBs. 
Can you tell I'm a PF fan? 

Click to expand...

Did you actually see his 'stop' at Houghton, then?
Because I was standing at the fence where it happened, so it was about 4m from me...  
and, it wasn't a stop at all. 
it was a run-out. Okay, she didn't have the absolute best approach, she winged it a little tiny bit after the 2nd element, BUT so did other people and they went clear over it. We stood and watched a lot through that combination. She was the only one we saw have problems...    
If he's being forgiven that, then maybe Rayef should be forgiven his problems... because he's more likely to get 80% in the dressage, to put it bluntly!


----------



## welli (12 June 2012)

Nicola and Dodi have had 1 stop in their 8 years together. very rarely getting time faults this surely is a better track record than most horses selected. I hate the way this has been done lets hope Nicloa had a better idea about all this than we did!

I feel for her greatly! IMO miners frolic got marked up in the dressage at bramham (it really wasnt that good) we sat listening in the members the comments from the commentry people in there we not great he looked tense!! not as good test as nicola zara or laura c!!! (not saying laura should have been selected!!)

sj minors frolic lacked sparkle had 3 down!! looked completely out classed! british team really needs to look at its show jumping!! both Laura and Nicola walked course with yogi both had the same fences down!! both rode same angles!! Following team orders has prob cost her the place!! 

William and Piggy rode amazing clears as they both rode different lines to other brits!

rant over


----------



## 3BayGeldings (12 June 2012)

MissTyc said:



			... Which is pretty much the first time eventing has ever been mentioned on the news! I think it's great if ZP being selected leads the press to take more interest in our fabulous eventers.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not, as the horse deaths at Bramham were all over BBC news.


----------



## kerilli (12 June 2012)

welli said:



			IMO miners frolic got marked up in the dressage at bramham (it really wasnt that good) we sat listening in the members the comments from the commentry people in there we not great he looked tense!! not as good test as nicola zara or laura c!!! (not saying laura should have been selected!!)

sj minors frolic lacked sparkle had 3 down!! looked completely out classed! british team really needs to look at its show jumping!! both Laura and Nicola walked course with yogi both had the same fences down!! both rode same angles!! Following team orders has prob cost her the place!! 

William and Piggy rode amazing clears as they both rode different lines to other brits!

rant over
		
Click to expand...

Interesting...
Still can't believe Topper's been forgiven his run-out at Houghton. Maybe none of the selectors saw it...  I'd forgive Rayef first, of the two, I think!


----------



## TarrSteps (12 June 2012)

Re the people calling for a purely objective selection process, the Americans famously tried that after a very messy lawsuit incident. . .it was pretty much an unmitigated disaster!!


----------



## kerilli (12 June 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Re the people calling for a purely objective selection process, the Americans famously tried that after a very messy lawsuit incident. . .it was pretty much an unmitigated disaster!!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it was terrible. You can't just do it on numbers, it has to have insight & understanding added too. The American system led to horses being run too many times, etc etc too. 
I sincerely hope NW won't appeal, and I really hope that she'll get her place. Awful to want other horses to be counted out though...


----------



## stencilface (12 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			I sincerely hope NW won't appeal, and I really hope that she'll get her place. Awful to want other horses to be counted out though...
		
Click to expand...

This is my opinion too, but its so difficult to 'pick' which one she would be instead of (although for ease of watching the xc it would be MK for me!  )


----------



## SpottedCat (12 June 2012)

Imagine the bad feeling if you appealed and won. You would know you got your place on the team in spite of what the selectors thought, and if you messed up you would never be forgiven. The pressure would be ridiculous.


----------



## Honey08 (12 June 2012)

So much has happened between selection and the event in previous years.  Anything can change.  In the meantime I'm pleased for those that were selected, and sorry for those that weren't.  I think someone on the other thread hit the nail on the head - if all goes well, this team can really shine rather than put in good steady performances that  will place well but won't, perhaps, win.


----------



## willtowin (12 June 2012)

Off topic but why does WFP have Lionheart, Parklane Hawk and Neuf des Coeurs (I'm guessing PH and NdC are his reserves) entered for the 2* at Barbury? Thought the final run was Barbury 3*?


----------



## TableDancer (12 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			Awful to want other horses to be counted out though...
		
Click to expand...

Spoken by one who knows, 'twas ever thus when you are in reserve slot and it's human nature 

I hope she doesn't appeal, too, I've never heard of anyone being successful and it is demeaning. I'm quite certain the selectors have done their utmost to select the team which THEY BELIEVE has the best chance of winning a GOLD medal - time will tell if they are right.


----------



## alidegg (12 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			Did you actually see his 'stop' at Houghton, then?
Because I was standing at the fence where it happened, so it was about 4m from me...  
and, it wasn't a stop at all. 
it was a run-out. Okay, she didn't have the absolute best approach, she winged it a little tiny bit after the 2nd element, BUT so did other people and they went clear over it. We stood and watched a lot through that combination. She was the only one we saw have problems...    
If he's being forgiven that, then maybe Rayef should be forgiven his problems... because he's more likely to get 80% in the dressage, to put it bluntly!
		
Click to expand...

I have it on pretty good authority  that she left the door open and trusted the horse where she wouldnt normally, hence calling it rider error... And up till then the horse looked bloody classy! His win at bleinham and burnham 3*s and the the numerous other top three placings at that level, coupled with the fact he and Pig have only 2 blips on their entire xc record together (coincidentally both at houghton!) I think proves his worth as a potential team horse.

I see what you mean about Rayef but at the same time he and LC have had two big whoopsies now which are more inexcusable than a silly run out imo


----------



## Thistle (12 June 2012)

That's twice as many as OB and NW then!


----------



## Freddie19 (12 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			Agreed, it was terrible. You can't just do it on numbers, it has to have insight & understanding added too. The American system led to horses being run too many times, etc etc too. 
I sincerely hope NW won't appeal, and I really hope that she'll get her place. Awful to want other horses to be counted out though...
		
Click to expand...

Feel real sorry for NW and Buzz, lovely person, star horse, maybe the disaster that is Greenwich and all that goes with it, is now coming home to roost. If we, as is being suggested, cannot pick our best cross-country horse for our British team, because he maybe could not cope with the twists and turns. Well done the Olympic Organising committee!!


----------



## willtowin (12 June 2012)

From her website:

Nicola and Opposition Buzz named as reserves for Team GB
Nicola and Opposition Buzz have been named as reserves for the eventing team who will represent Team GB at the Olympics. 'Obviously I am gutted not to be selected for the Olympics, especially with the improvement that Opposition Buzz showed in the dressage phase at Bramham', says Nicola, who continues, 'I fully respect the selectors decision and wish the five riders who are part of Team GB at the Olympics the very best of luck'.

Good on her, such a good sport.


----------



## Alfami (12 June 2012)

Her website has a statement saying she's gutted but supportive of the team members - doesn't sound much like the statement of someone who's preparing to appeal.  I doubt she will - it's not very 'cricket' and would be unusual for this sport at least, where a supportive, sporting atmosphere is what makes it special.

I've already said this on the other thread, but unless someone on hear is Yogi or similar in disguise, we will never know the details behind the decisions.  I agree with the 'it's a s*** or bust' theory.  

Lets trust the selectors and support the team wholeheartedly from this point forwards.  I for one will be screaming support (at the telly!  Probably from behind the sofa cushions) for anyone with a Union Jack saddlecloth, irrespective of who they are.

C'mon Team GB!!!


----------



## willtowin (12 June 2012)

Alfami said:



			Lets trust the selectors and support the team wholeheartedly from this point forwards.  I for one will be screaming support (at the telly!  Probably from behind the sofa cushions) for anyone with a Union Jack saddlecloth, irrespective of who they are.

C'mon Team GB!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## SpottedCat (12 June 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			Feel real sorry for NW and Buzz, lovely person, star horse, maybe the disaster that is Greenwich and all that goes with it, is now coming home to roost. If we, as is being suggested, cannot pick our best cross-country horse for our British team, because he maybe could not cope with the twists and turns. Well done the Olympic Organising committee!!
		
Click to expand...

It would be more of a disaster if the IOC had their way and horse sports, eventing especially, were ejected from the Olympics because they cannot be held in a big city close to all the other events on a temporary site. The IOC have been gunning to get rid of horse sports for years because they are considered expensive to host and elitist (which is not to say things like sailing are cheap and not elitist!)

If holding the equine events in Greenwich is what it took to keep them in the Olympics than I am all for it. If the Olympics hadn't been in London but had been an equally tight, twisty venue, and NW had been left out because of it, then you wouldn't be vilifying the organising committee for that and it would be exactly the same situation!


----------



## Alfami (12 June 2012)

*here not hear.  And I'm at home on the PC so can't even blame the phone.....


----------



## BeckyD (12 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			I can maybe understand the omission of OB a bit more now, if his controllability around a very twisty tight course might be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

But didn't they do a fantastic job a few years ago on their first European team place - was it Pau?  Somewhere really twisty and wooded, and I remember watching OB fly round for an impeccable clear within the time.  I thought that would make him ideal for Greenwich?  Although, there won't be the woods to back him off/corral him IYKWIM.

Edited to add:  I for one wouldn't have been able to pick the team and I am glad that we have SO MANY quality horse/rider combinations that we are in the position of choosing between them.  GO GB!


----------



## kerilli (12 June 2012)

alidegg said:



			I have it on pretty good authority  that she left the door open and trusted the horse where she wouldnt normally, hence calling it rider error... And up till then the horse looked bloody classy! His win at bleinham and burnham 3*s and the the numerous other top three placings at that level, coupled with the fact he and Pig have only 2 blips on their entire xc record together (coincidentally both at houghton!) I think proves his worth as a potential team horse.

I see what you mean about Rayef but at the same time he and LC have had two big whoopsies now which are more inexcusable than a silly run out imo 

Click to expand...

hmmm. we were standing right there, alongside the third element, the skinny brush that she ran out at, on the side she ran out to. I saw it going wrong as she jumped the second element a bit free, and wasn't surprised by the run-out. I didn't see any 'leaving the door open' at all tbh. maybe it felt different to how it looked...    
Don't get me wrong, I think she's a truly great jockey... but we just cannot afford to have a horse on the team, however amazingly talented in every other area, that doesn't have an absolutely unwavering attitude to skinnies... we've had them on the team before, Tamarillo for example... the little git!

Pleased to hear that NW is being so gracious about it, but not surprised. She's a totally class act in every way.
BeckyD, i agree, OB whizzed around the Euros, as did MF, and it was a twisty tricky track. There was at least 1 fence where they had no warning at all, just came off the corner and jumped off the stride they were on.
It just shows our strength in depth that we could easily send a B team (of Nicola, Francis, Cutty, etc) which might well be as likely to get a medal as the A team...


----------



## Bigginge (12 June 2012)

When I read the selection last night, my first thought was surprise and a little disappointment not to see Nicola and Buzz's names up there, they have worked so hard and I love seeing that horse go XC, they deserved a place. After reading through all the discussion and opinions on here (and I won't bother to add my own as I think they've probably been said before) I am now just very excited for the sport and the games that we have so many top class combinations to choose from that the selection ahs caused such a lot of discussion. I hope we can all agree that we have some great horses and riders, who have all worked very hard to be there, I'll be backing them all 100%!


----------



## Freddie19 (12 June 2012)

Sorry spotted cat, do not want to get involved in whether we would have lost Olympics, if eqine sports venues had been outside London, but, tell me again, where are the yachting, boating elements being held?  Like I said this thread is about Nicola and Buzz, so that is my last word, not going to take away from the intelligent, experienced comments being posted on here by other p9sters.


----------



## SpottedCat (12 June 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			Sorry spotted cat, do not want to get involved in whether we would have lost Olympics, if eqine sports venues had been outside London, but, tell me again, where are the yachting, boating elements being held?  Like I said this thread is about Nicola and Buzz, so that is my last word, not going to take away from the intelligent, experienced comments being posted on here by other p9sters.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Who knew I was so unintelligent and inexperienced. 

The sailing events have never been a target of the IOC in terms of ejecting them from the games. The equine events have. Add to that that even the most hard-headed member of the IOC can see that you do actually need water to host the sailing events, and they would have looked like prize idiots for saying that you need to hold them within the main city of the games, so them being held outwith London is a non-issue.


----------



## j1ffy (12 June 2012)

Slightly off-topic - a number of posters have said that the Olympics is a 3* - why has it been downgraded?? It was 4* in Hong Kong and at other Olympics. I know regional champs (e.g. European Champs) are 3* but thought Olympics are always 4.  E.g. Check out MF's HK result:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=55243


----------



## flashmans (12 June 2012)

j1ffy said:



			Slightly off-topic - a number of posters have said that the Olympics is a 3* - why has it been downgraded?? It was 4* in Hong Kong and at other Olympics. I know regional champs (e.g. European Champs) are 3* but thought Olympics are always 4.  E.g. Check out MF's HK result:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=55243

Click to expand...

I _think_ it is technically classed as a 4* but is, and maybe rides, more of a 3* level. 'To allow a greater number of nations to compete successfully'.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Jo_x (12 June 2012)

j1ffy said:



			Slightly off-topic - a number of posters have said that the Olympics is a 3* - why has it been downgraded?? It was 4* in Hong Kong and at other Olympics. I know regional champs (e.g. European Champs) are 3* but thought Olympics are always 4.  E.g. Check out MF's HK result:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=55243

Click to expand...

They haven't been downgraded - see TableDancer's topic


----------



## j1ffy (12 June 2012)

Oops - just saw the whole other thread on it. Sorry!!!


----------



## glitterbug (12 June 2012)

"I received exciting news last night that I have been selected for the British team for London 2012.  I have been selected on Lionheart as my first choice with Neuf Des Coeurs and Parklane Hawk as my equal second reserves and I am now very fortunate to have Bay My Hero as a reserve to them. 

I am really thrilled for Lionheart&#8217;s owners Judy & Jeremy Skinner who have been huge supporters of mine for many years and I am very excited to be riding Lionheart as I feel he is a perfect &#8216;Greenwich&#8217; horse"

Copied from WFP website - Lionheart is his first choice but he does have others


----------



## Stopper (12 June 2012)

Apparently Nicola wilsons showjumping hasn't been up to standard


----------

